# The Day The Earth Stood Still



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The very first movie I have a concious memory of as a child was Disney's The Song of the South.

The very first scifi movie I saw as a child was "The Day the Earth Stood Still" and it turned me into a life long scifi fanatic.

My primary PC has always over the years been named "Gort" and my back up PC is named "Klaatu". Fans will understand the reference.

It is with some trepidation that I became aware that 20th Century Fox was remaking the movie for a Christmas release this year.

I saw my first trailer today on the 'net. It looks good so far. Perhaps the most important part of the trailer is in the final few seconds when you get a glimpse of what appears to be a good representation of "Gort", moving death ray eye and all...

Fox hasn't put up a website yet for the movie but you can see the trailer at http://the-day-the-earth-stood-still-trailer.blogspot.com/

The movie stars Keanu Reeves as Klaatu and Jennifer Connely as Helen. Kathy Bates and John Cleese are also in the film.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

John Cleese. Yikes !! I don't see him as the type of actor to be in a Sci Fi movie.
The original was just on tv a few nights ago.I caught the tail end.Great flick.
Why does Hollywood have this bug now to remake movies ? Has their talent lost their creativity ? <lol>


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Larry. One of the first SciFi movies I saw as a youngster also, hope the remake does it justice.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes 1951 I will never forget:


Gort Klaatu barada nikto


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It will be on AMC again on 7/10 @ 0845 AM ! I just set the DVR to record it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

One of the first movies that I can recall seeing also, and I think a movie that was so well done that it would be VERY hard to do anything to compare. I wonder how the original would run in a big screen theater if it were re-released.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just like you all, I consider the original a classic. A great science fiction movie passes along a strong message about our world without seeming preachy, and it does that. 

I'm afraid the remake will just be another aliens vs. humans flick.


----------



## blackcat77 (Dec 26, 2007)

If the trailer is any indication, the only thing this will have in common with the original is the title.

And let's not forget that the original was an allegory about the Cold War and our fears.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> John Cleese. Yikes !! I don't see him as the type of actor to be in a Sci Fi movie.
> The original was just on tv a few nights ago.I caught the tail end.Great flick.
> Why does Hollywood have this bug now to remake movies ? Has their talent lost their creativity ? <lol>


Sometimes I too, think that Hollywood has hit the bottom of the creativity barrel. It will definitely be a different role for John Cleese as he will play the part of professor Barnhardt.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

My 50's Classic SciFi List: (feel free to make additions)

1. The Day the Earth Stood Still
2. Forbidden Planet
3. Them!
4. War of the Worlds
5. Destination Moon (George Pal, Robert Heinlein)
6. The Time Machine
7. The Thing From Another World
8. This Island Earth


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Crawling Eye 
Fiend Without a Face


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

How can you talk 50's sci-fi and not mention Plan 9 From Outer Space!

Or...

It Came From Outer Space
20,000 Leagues under the Sea
Fantastic Voyage
Invasion Of The Body Snatchers
The Blob
The Fly
Attack Of The 50ft Woman
Cyclops
Earth vs The Spider
First Men In The Moon
Kronos: Ravager Of Planets

Just to name a few more....


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

This has all the earmarks of a terrible remake. The original is a classic and can be watched over and over. Yes, it is a bit dated, but the story line is great. John Cleese.. <shudder>. Keanu Reeves can remake his classic emotionless role that he has done several times before 

Them! is vastly underrated.

Great lists. Great thread.

Klatuu barado nikto.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a hunch the new movie will use the original ending from the short story by Harry Bates, _Farewell to the Master._

You can read the story online http://thenostalgialeague.com/olmag/bates.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Another early one that I remember seeing in a theater many years ago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Creature_from_the_Black_Lagoon
Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

And dont forget the horrible sequels :

Revenge of the Creature 
Creature Walks Among Us


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> How can you talk 50's sci-fi and not mention Plan 9 From Outer Space!
> 
> Or...
> 
> ...


Ok... good additions

It Came From Outer Space
20,000 Leagues under the Sea
Invasion Of The Body Snatchers
The Blob
The Fly
First Men In The Moon
Kronos: Ravager Of Planets

Fantastic Voyage is 1966 so not part of the 50's HOWEVER: of note Roland Emmerich is remaking this movie for 2010 release.

I am not sure about these... we are starting to lower the level here...
Attack Of The 50ft Woman
Cyclops
Earth vs The Spider

I should have included the "original" Godzilla (the one they added Raymong Burr to for USA release).

As for Plan 9 From Outer Space... I am not going there...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I was also going to mention Godzilla. Good flick.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Fantastic Voyage is 1966 so not part of the 50's HOWEVER: of note Roland Emmerich is remaking this movie for 2010 release.


Oops, my bad.



LarryFlowers said:


> I am not sure about these... we are starting to lower the level here...
> Attack Of The 50ft Woman
> Cyclops
> Earth vs The Spider


They aren't that bad. :lol:



LarryFlowers said:


> I should have included the "original" Godzilla (the one they added Raymong Burr to for USA release).


Doh! How could I forget Gojira!



LarryFlowers said:


> As for Plan 9 From Outer Space... I am not going there...


Oh come on, it's an Ed Wood classic!


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

So I wonder if any of these classics will get a restore and release on HiDef? Especially Forbidden Planet and The Day The Earth Stood Still.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

elaclair said:


> So I wonder if any of these classics will get a restore and release on HiDef? Especially Forbidden Planet and The Day The Earth Stood Still.


The Day The Earth Stood Still was shot in 1.37:1 format, so it would be limited to a 4x3 presentation, but as there are good digitized prints of this film they should be able to put out an HD copy in 4x3 format.

Forbidden Planet was shot in Cinemascope 2.35:1 so HD is a definite probability there and that film has been fully restored. Believe it or not that film is 52 years old and the "special effects" still stand up today.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Another early one that I remember seeing in a theater many years ago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Creature_from_the_Black_Lagoon
> Creature from the Black Lagoon





Jimmy 440 said:


> And dont forget the horrible sequels :
> 
> Revenge of the Creature
> Creature Walks Among Us


I did not forget these films.. but they deserve a whole other "special" place:

The Universal Classic Horror Films:

1. Any of the Frankenstein movies where the Monster was played by Boris Karlof or Bela Lugosi.
2. All of the Lon Chaney Werewolf Movies
3. Dracula films with Bela Lugosi
4. The Creature from the Black Lagoon movies
5. The Mummy movies that had Boris Karlof and/or Bela Lugosi

exceptions to this list would include and combination of the above with Abbot and Costello... nothing wrong with those movies, I loved 'em, but they don't belong in this category... "youngsters" who remember probably all had the Revell models of each of the Universal Monsters!


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I cannot think of a recent Sci-Fi classic remake that isn't a disaster. 'War of the Worlds' is terrible and 'King Kong' isn't much better.

There has been lots of specuation about the remake. Someone here has claimed to have seen the script:

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/36336

Thankfully, it's believed to be a hoax. A picture of Gort II:

http://liveforfilm.blogspot.com/2008/07/gort-20.html

Either way I have a bad feeling about this. :nono2:

--- CHAS


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> I cannot think of a recent Sci-Fi classic remake that isn't a disaster. 'War of the Worlds' is terrible and 'King Kong' isn't much better.
> 
> There has been lots of specuation about the remake. Someone here has claimed to have seen the script:
> 
> ...


There is some truth to what you say about scifi remakes... I can't think of any that stand out.

That being said however, I find that I can enjoy many of them without referencing their earlier versions. The latest version of King Kong does not compare to the original 30's classic but I enjoyed Jack Black's take on the Carl Denham character. Naomi Watts was a good replacement for Fay Wray and the special effects were certainly excellent.

Of all the potential remakes, perhaps Forbidden Planet worries me the most. The special effects were outstanding and still bear up under scrutiny today. The way they depicted the sheer size of the underground Krell works was breathtaking and I am not sure that todays special effects could really improve upon the _perception_ of size.

But hope springs eternal and at the very least one can hope that the remake at the very least respects the original.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Klaatu will be played by Al Gore and he will bring mankind a powerpoint presentation.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elaclair said:


> So I wonder if any of these classics will get a restore and release on HiDef? Especially Forbidden Planet and The Day The Earth Stood Still.


Forbidden Planet is already available on HD DVD so Blu-Ray is most likely around the corner.

There are numerous other classics available on HD DVD or Blu-Ray as well, and many more announced.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

My all time favorite scifi flick from the 60's is Robinson Crusoe on Mars. It has never been available on DVD until just a few months ago. Criterion released it and I picked it up on Amazon. PQ is fantastic. I imagine a HD transfer will be in the making in the next year or so.

I picked up Forbidden Planet on HD-DVD last year. That one looks amazing for sure. Not sure if I will double dip on BD however.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> Why does Hollywood have this bug now to remake movies ? Has their talent lost their creativity?


It has more to do with MBA bean counters making all the key decisions -such as "green lighting" a movie project.

The bean counters think it is more safe to make movies based on already established "product" rather than taking a chance on new, but unproven ideas.

In some respects, those bean counters are correct. They've made a lot of money over countless numbers of sequels -even sequels to bad movies that should have never had a sequel. They're able to keep going back to the well to do more movie remakes. And they're still getting away with blowing up old TV series into big screen adaptations. They keep doing that derivative crap because we keep buying it. Right now they're getting a lot of mileage from super hero movies -mainly because they're just doing a good job making them.

At the same time, Hollywood does take some chances. Often audiences simply don't respond. I love a big epic action movie as much as anyone, but I try to watch something a little different from time to time in some small hope of helping to improve the situation. _Persepolis_ was the last "different" movie I rented.

_The Day the Earth Stood Still_ will probably rake in a fortune -at least so long as its producers don't totally screw up the storyline.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In the movie, "The Day the Earth Stood Still", the Earth didn't actually stand still now, did it! :nono2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> In the movie, "The Day the Earth Stood Still", the Earth didn't actually stand still now, did it! :nono2:


Sure it did... you must have gone for popcorn! :lol:


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I think a sequel would be more interesting than a remake. Earthly mankind with all his arrogance is on a collision course with Klaatu and his robot police squad. Let the circumstances leading to a good old fashioned Armageddon unfold. Depending upon your own philosophical stance on the issues, you can decide the winner. No, just one controversial finale; not a do it yourself dual ending.

That would be more fun than a rehash of this classic.

--- CHAS


----------

